# BenHur² , Eisfair oder Ct Debian Server?



## metalux (26. Februar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

 bin gestern beim Surfen auf den freien Server BenHur² gestoßen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Ich möchte mir einen Server für folgende Dienste Einrichten: File-, Print-, Mail-, Webserver. Im Moment habe ich die drei Alternativen Ct Debian Server, Eisfair und eben BenHur² in die enger Wahl genómmen. Zu was würdet ihr mir raten?

 Gruß Jens


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Februar 2005)

Auch wenn es dir wahrscheinlich nicht helfen wird, würde ich dir empfehlen, dir alle benötigten Programme von Hand zu installieren bzw. die Konfiguration selbst vorzunehmen, da du so auch Bescheid weißt, was welches Programm eigentlich macht, die Fehlersuche recht schnell gehen wird, wenn du dich damit erst einmal auskennst, und du auch über mögliche Sicherheitsrisiken informiert bist.


----------

